# Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?



## MefoProf (28. Mai 2006)

In Dänemark wird fast ausschliesslich ohne Wirbel und Karabinerhaken auf Meerforelle geblinkert. Ich praktiziere dieses auch seit einiger Zeit und finde, dass die Köder ohne Wirbel etwas besser laufen. Nachteilig ist natürlich, dass man nicht ganz so schnell den köder wechseln kann. Wie haltet ihr es damit und was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## dorschhai (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Ohne Wirbel? Nein danke, auf Schnurdrall habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## MefoProf (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Hab noch nie Probleme mit Schnurdrall gehabt. Auch nicht beim Schleppangeln. Ich angle mit Mono. Kann natürlich sein, dass es bei Geflochtener anders aussieht.


----------



## Seebaer (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Hallo...

da ich beim Spinnfischen des öfteren den Köder wechsel und keinen Bock auf Schnurdrall habe Angel ich immer mit Wirbel.


----------



## Christian D (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Habe mir mal den Lauf des Blinkers unter Wasser ansehen dürfen: Egal bei welchem Wirbelmodell, er drehte sich in allen Fällen immer mit. Also nix ist mit Drallreduzierung.


----------



## Keeven123 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Ich fisch beim Spinnfischen immer mit:

----geflochtene Hauptschnur----/wirbel/------monofiles oder Stahlvorfach----SnapLink-Köder

Oder anderst ausgedrückt: Der Wirbel sitzt zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, so wird er vom Fisch ned so schnell gesehen und der Drall wird möglicherweiße trotzdem ein bischen reduziert.


----------



## MefoProf (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

@ Christian D.

Verstehe dein Posting nicht so richtig. Liegt wohl an mir. Meinst du, dass ein Wirbel den Drall reduziert oder nicht? 

Ich habe bisher nur einen Nachteil feststellen können, wenn man auf Wirbel verzichtet. Wenn der Sprengring nicht richtig geschlossen ist, kann sich die Schnur/bzw Knoten dazwischen schieben und wird dann schnell brüchig.


----------



## Ronen (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Ich denke auch... mit oder ohne Wirbel ist sch*** egal, nur das mit Wirbel das Risiko des verdrallens der Schnur, erheblich eingeschränkt werden kann.

Im Bezug auf die Laufeigenschaften kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das der Wirbel einen EInfluss hat.

Ronen


----------



## Fisch1000 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Wenn ich öfters den Köder wechsle nehme ich meißtens eine winzige Agraffe. Auf einen Tönnchen Wirbel verzichte ich fast immer, da ich noch
keine schwereren negativen Erfahrungen mit Drall gemacht habe.

Fisch1000


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Moin Jungzzzz #h  ( Moin Mädels natürlich auch   )

Mache das so ähnlich wie Keeven123.

Geflochtene Schnur > kleiner Wirbel > monofile ( beim Mefoangeln so um 2m).

Und dann  - je nach Laune - mal einen sehr kleinen Wirbel oder wenn ich "Wechselfaul" bin knote ich den Blinker frei in einer Schlaufe ein. Da kann er sich auch ordentlich bewegen.

Unterschiede wegen dem Drall habe ich da bisher nicht bemerkt #c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

@ goeddoek : Wie wirfst du denn mit nem 2 m langem Vorfach ?
Oder kurbelst jedesmal den Wirbel durch den Spitzenring ?


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Bei einer 3,30 m langen Rute kein Problem


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Also wenn ich richtig im Wasser steh ist bei einem Meter Vorfach Schluss ...
Scheint aber auch schon zu reichen  .


----------



## Kleber88 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

moin



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich richtig im Wasser steh ist bei einem Meter Vorfach Schluss ...


 
stehst du bis zum hals im wasser????


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

nö aber teilweise bis zur Brust wenn das Wasser hochsteht .
Ich befische eine seeeehr flache Bucht wo man manchmal 200 m rauswaten kann . 
Ich hab ganz weit draußen n Stein , und von da aus kann ich dann in alle Richtungen werfen ...

Wenn man nur knietief reinwatet wie an anderen Stellen , dann erreicht man da mit weitwürfen nur so 1 m wassertiefe ...


----------



## ironworker (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Moin Moin
Also Spinnangeln (Spinner,Blinker)ohne Wirbel wäre bei mir undenkba!!Das heißt,erstens des schnellen Köderwechselns und zweitens wegen des Schnur-
dralls.Da ich zu 95% nur mit Monoschnur fische,kann man sich vorstellen was
ein Mepps 3,4 oder5 für ein Schnurdrall hervor ruft.Das selbe gilt für große 
Blinker.Das ein Wirbel den Köderlauf beeinträchtigt dem kann ich nicht
zustimmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Hängt ja nun auch ein Stück von den Wirbeln, der Größe, Haltbarkeit und Qualität ab. Und da gibt es eklatante Unterschiede :g 
Wie Fisch1000 schon anführt, sind auch manchmal Agraffen ganz nett. Die Sprengringe baue ich eh möglichst vorne immer ab und Schnur würde ich da ohne Verklebung auch ungerne direkt anbinden #t 
Also ein netter leichter Wirbel hilft schon beim Gegendrehen vor allem wenn schon ein Drall auf der Schnur ist und mit klammen Fingern immer neu zu Knoten und so? |kopfkrat 
Das ist dem Fangerfolg auch nicht so dienlich.


----------



## Rosi (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

hm, ohne karabiner und ohne sprengring würde ich keinen blinker anbinden, egal welche schnur. die blinker haben manchmal scharfe kanten und schon ist die schnur durch.
warum auf bequeme wirbel verzichten?? 
grad jetzt, der horni dreht und windet sich wie wild. ich habe 2 wirbel, noch einen zwischen blinker und haken. 

kochtoppangler, du stehst doch auch bis zum bauch im wasser und das ufer ist 660watschritte weit weg wohin steckst du die fische? 3 hornis passen ja auf kraft noch in den rucksack, aber der rest?


----------



## Nordangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Rosi wie wäre es mit einem Galgen oder Fishstringer. Da kannste ein paar Dutzend (Hornis) anhängen.

Sven


----------



## Rosi (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

sven, meinst du so einen gebogenen draht? so trau ich mich nicht rumzulaufen, es sieht aus wie jäger mit beute am gürtel|uhoh:  

ich hätte gern einen verdeckten vorschlag


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Also bei mir landen die im Rucksack ...
2 Meerforellen/Dorsche passen da locker rein , 5 oder 6 Hornis auch und viel mehr nehm ich eh nie mit (eigentlich fang ich auch selten mehr  )

Nochmal zum Thema ... Also bei Mefoködern und anderen größeren Spinnködern nehm ich immer n Wirbel ... konnt noch nie feststellen das dadurch irgendwas beeinträchtigt wurde .

Nur beim leichten Spinnfischen verzichte ich auf Wirbel und benutze stattdessen einen knotenlosverbinder + einen super dünnen karabiner .


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Bei einem Spinner kann ich mir Eure Argumente noch denken - aber danach ists eigentlich auch schon vorbei damit.

Ein Blinker soll sich normalerweise überhaupt nicht drehen. In der Regel kippt er von einer Seite auf die andere - und damit kann nichts verdrallen. Wenn ich so schnell einkurbele, das er anfängt zu rotieren, ist es mit der Fängigkeit normalerweise auch schon geschehen.
Wirbel und zusätzliche Sprengringe wirken sich massiv auf das Köderspiel aus.
Je leichter der Köder ist, je stärker ist das der Fall. Gerade Schleppfischer können euch davon ein Lied singen. Trollingangler haben nicht so viel Möglichkeiten mit der Geschwindigkeit. Man kann sicher mal etwas schneller und mal etwas langsamer fahren - aber einen Spinnstop z.B. bekommt man schlecht hin. Was aber sehr wichtig ist: Man kann seine Köder für unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeitsbereiche "fit" machen. Mehr Gewicht und größeren Haken bedeuten in der Regel, das der Köder mehr Speed braucht.
Also einen Wirbel anknoten und dann Köder zwischen 6 und 30 Gramm  fischen
ist schon nicht so einfach möglich.
Wobbler benötigen ebenfalls keine Wirbel. Einige Modelle können nicht einmal einen Sprengring vertragen.

Oft benutze ich auch einen Wirbel  - um schnell wechseln zu können.Das er allerdings Verdrallungen verhindert,ist so eine Sache. Wie gesagt, bei Spinnern mags angehen. Viele Köder verursachen einen starken Zug, da wirbelt auch der feinste Wirbel nicht mehr. Wenn ich beim Trolling verläßlich Verdrallung verhindern will, benutze ich halbe CDs oder antri Drall Plättchen. Die helfen da wirklich. Ich glaube, das es bei der Spinnangelei nicht wirklich anders läuft.


----------



## MefoProf (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Ich kann Dolfin eigentlich nur zustimmen. Die Laufeigenschaften von Blinkern verursachen in der Regel keinen Schnurdrall und viele Modelle pflügen sowieso mehr wie ein Strich durchs Wasser. Dies gilt auch für viele Wobbler. Bei allen Rappala Wobblern, die ich bisher gekauft habe, wird in der Gebrauchsanweisung der Wobbler direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet. Leider ist bei den wenigsten Kunstködern eine Produkt/Anwendungsbeschreibung dabei. Eigentlich ein Unding, wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Teil oftmals kostet! 

Ist aber schon interessant zu lesen, was für unterschiedliche Spinnmontagen zum Einsatz kommen. Werde in nächster Zeit mal das ein oder andere ausprobieren.


----------



## MefoProf (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. In der Theorie sollte sich ein Spinner um die eigene Achse drehen und nicht um die Schnur. Deshalb sollte auch beim Spinner eigentlich auch kein Drall auftreten.


----------



## heinzrch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

macht doch einfach mal den Bleistifttest: ca. 5 m Schnur an einem Ende an einen Bleistift o.ä. binden, ans andere Ende den Wirbel, mit dem Wirbelende irgendwo fest befestigen, Schnur spannen und den Bleistift zwischen den Handflächen drehen, sodaß die Schnur verdrallt. Ihr werdet euch wundern.
Die Schnur verdrallt völlig, reif zum wegwerfen, alle Billigwirbel und sogar die meisten der gehobenen Preisklasse taugen als Verdrallsicherung gar nix, lediglich zur Köderbefestigung über die Agraffe.....


----------



## Tobsn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*



> Ein Blinker soll sich normalerweise überhaupt nicht drehen. In der Regel kippt er von einer Seite auf die andere - und damit kann nichts verdrallen. Wenn ich so schnell einkurbele, das er anfängt zu rotieren, ist es mit der Fängigkeit normalerweise auch schon geschehen.


 
Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt nicht ganz richtig... Die meisten Blinker (Snaps & Co.) drehen sich beim Spinstop um die eigene Achse.


----------



## Kleber88 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> macht doch einfach mal den Bleistifttest: ca. 5 m Schnur an einem Ende an einen Bleistift o.ä. binden, ans andere Ende den Wirbel, mit dem Wirbelende irgendwo fest befestigen, Schnur spannen und den Bleistift zwischen den Handflächen drehen, sodaß die Schnur verdrallt. Ihr werdet euch wundern.
> Die Schnur verdrallt völlig, reif zum wegwerfen, alle Billigwirbel und sogar die meisten der gehobenen Preisklasse taugen als Verdrallsicherung gar nix, lediglich zur Köderbefestigung über die Agraffe.....


 
joa....

aber mach den test ma mit einen kugelgelagerten wirbel... da kannst du drehen bis du schwarz wirst


----------



## donlotis (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*



			
				Kleber88 schrieb:
			
		

> kugelgelagerte wirbel


Benutze ich auch!






			
				Kleber88 schrieb:
			
		

> da kannst du drehen bis du schwarz wirst


lol :q


----------



## Juletrae (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Die Wirbel drehen sich unter Wasser einfach mit, weil 1. immer Zug auf dem Wirbel ist und 2. die ganze Sache unter wasser wesentlich träger läuft als an der Luft, weil der Reibungswiederstand einfach größer ist. Theoretisch bräuchte man nur den Karabiner benutzen.


----------



## Blex (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Sehr interessante Diskussion,

klar ist es so, daß keiner der ganannten Köder die Schnur verdrallen soll. Das Funktioniert leider nur in der Theorie und in der Praxis lange nicht bei allen Ködern. Einige sorgen da ganz schön für Schnurdrall, was Tobsn ja schon kurz anmerkte. Und das sind teilweise keine günstigen Modelle. #d 

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich auch immer mehr Watangler, die mit No-Knot-Verbindern ihre Köder montieren. Irgendwie kommen die auch klar. Ob die nun mehr oder weniger Schnurdrall haben, möchte bzw. kann ich nicht beurteilen. #c 

Ich persönlich habe mit Wirbel in Punkto Schnurdrall bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich eingestehen muß, daß es da qualitativ ganz gravierende Unterschiede gibt. Auch wer beim Wirbelkauf spart, der spart am falschen Ende. :g 

Was die Laufeigenschaften von verschiedenen Ködern betrifft kann ich Dolfin teilweise zustimmen .... 





> Einige Modelle können nicht einmal einen Sprengring vertragen.


 .... Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, aber einen Wirbel haben meine Köder oberhalb der 12gr. Marke (kleinere fische ich eigentlich nicht) bisher immer vertragen, ohne ihre Laufeigenschaften zu verlieren. Der muß halt die passende Größe haben und darf natürlich im Verhältnis zum Köder kein Karabiner für ne Ankerleine sein.  

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, daß ich ein Ködervielwechsler bin und ständig neue Teile an das Ende meiner Schnur hänge. Da ist so ein Wirbel natürlich sehr vorteilhaft. Letzteres dürfte aber der einzig beweisbare Vorteil von Wirbeln sein, obwohl ich mir einbilde, daß ich eindeutig weniger Schnurdrall mit Wirbel habe. :q


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*



			
				MefoProf schrieb:
			
		

> In Dänemark wird fast ausschliesslich ohne Wirbel und Karabinerhaken auf Meerforelle geblinkert. Ich praktiziere dieses auch seit einiger Zeit und finde, dass die Köder ohne Wirbel etwas besser laufen. Nachteilig ist natürlich, dass man nicht ganz so schnell den köder wechseln kann. Wie haltet ihr es damit und was sind eure Erfahrungen?



Das kann ich nur empfehlen wenn der Blinker ein sauberes und glattes Loch hat den ansonsten scheuert sich die Schnur durch denn wenn ohne Wirbel gefischt wird dann nur mit dem Berkley Knoten (Schlaufe im Ör) um dem Blinker oder Wobbler wirklich Freilauf zu gewähren. Kurze Frage meinerseits, wo in Dänemark wird auf MeFo ausschliesslich ohne Wirbel gefischt, meines Wissens ist hier der Knot a Knot der Favorit (in der kleinsten Grösse) und den kann man schon mal übersehen und als Wirbellos ansehen. Meeresköder sind eigentlich nur kurz nach dem Kauf glatt und "Faltenfrei" meine Salzwasserbader sind ohne Wirbel oder Wirbel Sprengring reine Schnurkiller und das dürfte nicht nur bei mir so sein. Meiner Erfahrung nach verhält sich der Blinker mit einem passenden Wirbel der zur Schnurstärke passt genauso wie "ohne", ich sehe jedoch des öfteren "freizeitangler" die aus Mangel an passendem einen Meereswirbel der eher zu einer Lengmontage passen würde vor einen 18 Gramm Hansen Flash binden, hier ist damit zu rechnen dass der Blinker nicht mehr optimal läuft weil er durch den Wirbel jetzt Kopflastig ist.

Zu meiner Zeit in Bayern habe ich immer ohne Wirbel mit Wobbler auf Forellen geangelt und hier ist es von Vorteil denn der Wobbler kann bei einer Schlaufenmontage so richtig seine Vorzüge ausspielen.


----------



## Hansen fight (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnangel mit oder ohne Wirbel?*

Moin 
Denke auch das ein Wirbel gegen das verdrallen nicht wirklich hilft.
Hab auch keine Lust auf wirbel oder Karaffe zu verzichten.
kann dann den köder nicht so schnell wechseln.


----------

